# Cat chewing and pulling at dew claw?



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Recently, my cat when he is cleaning his paws has started to bite and really pull on his dew claw over and over.
I'm not sure if that is what it is called, it's the same as a dogs dew claw, and only on his front two. I've checked it, and it's not bleeding, swollen, showing any nasty signs so I've no idea. 
Any ideas why this might be?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe he`s trying to pull the top claw sheath off?

so he`s got a shiny new extra sharp nail to mash things with?


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> maybe he`s trying to pull the top claw sheath off?
> 
> so he`s got a shiny new extra sharp nail to mash things with?


Sounds about right for him. Sharp claws! 
I dunno its been going on for a few weeks and only his left lol.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you looked at it?

does he go out? could he have something stuck in it? a splinter or somrthing?


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I've looked at it, nothing wrong or swollen or anything and he is an indoor cat.
Bloody medical fail this cat, last year for 5 months in a row he ended up in the vets for something!


----------

